# Tivo will not boot - Red and Orange LEDs



## ybachar (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi, 

I'm using HR10-250 it was working fine for a couple of months, today it started freeing from time to time. I did a few power cycles and reboots and now it does not boot any more (not even getting the powering ON message). All I get is a green LED on the front first and then changing to a orange LED and added a red one and from that point nothing happens. 

Any ideas or help would be appreciated. 

Thank, 

Yuval.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Typical symptom of a bad power supply. You can buy replacement power supplies at http://www.weaknees.com.


----------



## ybachar (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi,

Are you sure, i do hear the disks start to spin. Can it be a disk problem ?

Thanks,

Yuval.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Classic bad power supply symptom. There are 3 diiferent voltages in power supply and any one of them can go bad.


----------



## ybachar (Nov 9, 2003)

Just wanted to "thank you" for the worthless reply costed me $53 I got a new power supply and the Tivo is still in the exact same condition with the same red and orange LEDs. 

I guess i need to be more selective on who I listen to and what is their affiliation to motivation for reply.


----------



## elutris (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmm, my problem sounds similar. Tivo won't boot at all (no video display), and the green & orange LEDs flash quickly. I replaced the power supply and still nothing. Maybe I'll start looking at the disks next...


----------

